# 2nd Generation Tundra Retractable Bed Step On A 1st Gen Tundra (with Pics).



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

A buddy of mine with a 2007 Toyota Tundra Crew Max showed me his new step earlier this year. He calls it his 'old man' step, ha!







This thing is cool! On his truck it bolted right up to two existing bolts at the end of the frame and extends down below the rear bumper. It's quite stout and is spring loaded to retract easily. Looks like an Amp bedstep, but it's not.

I started wondering if it would work on my 2001 (1st gen) Tundra. He unbolted it and we test fit it on my truck. I have a trailer hitch and it looked like I could drill two holes into the side support plate and it would work! Well I kind of forgot about it and then my birthday came around a couple of weeks ago and lo' and behold I received a step from my wife! This past weekend I finally made some time to try and install it. I held it up and decided drilling through the support plate would actually have it sit lower than I wanted. Then I noticed that just above the hitch plate was a location where the rear bumper was bolted to the end of the frame. There are 3 bolts, I removed the first two and son of a gun the mounting bracket fit perfectly in that space! In fact, I was able to reuse the first bolt. The second bolt was too low so I marked and drilled a new hole working my way up to a 1/2" hole. Then I bought a new grade 8 bolt and nut and bolted it all together. The fit and placement is almost perfect! The step is a little bit higher than ideal for my wife, but perfect for me since I'm 6' 1" and when the step is retracted it does touch the underside of the bumper. I put a round rubber adhesive pad where they touch and no problem.

I've used it a bunch of times now and it sure does make getting in and out of the bed so much easier. I just push down on the step with my toe, then step on the step and up onto the tailgate, easy as pie. I'm very happy with this mod.







Here's the Toyota part number PT392-34090 if you're interested.

Here's some pics: Retractable bed step.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice job !! Glad it worked out for ya!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks very nice! Now I'm going to have to hear it from Jim again though on how his super duty needs one.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Pretty sweet Old Man... pretty sweet!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Looks very nice! Now I'm going to have to hear it from Jim again though on how his super duty needs one.


Nah...he just needs a Tundra!!!!

Thanks for the info.....looks like a REALLY cool mod!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Looks very nice! Now I'm going to have to hear it from Jim again though on how his super duty needs one.


I'm just saying....it would be nice to have that step on the side.

If I only knew an Engineer at Ford.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

wolfwood said:


> Thanks for the info.....looks like a REALLY cool mod!!!


Thanks! I was thinking of you when I did it. I wasn't sure if you knew there is a bolt on step for the Tundra. I like that it's on the left rear corner as it doesn't get in the way of the hitch or the trailer when hooked up. AND, it stows nicely up and out of the way when not in use.


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Herbicidal said:


> A buddy of mine with a 2007 Toyota Tundra Crew Max showed me his new step earlier this year. He calls it his 'old man' step, ha!


Cool ... .I gotta get one of these for my husband's truck - I need an "old woman" step!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks like the rear step off of a Land Rover Discovery as seen to the left of the hitch


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

umm----where were you parked when you took those pics?? tell me your garage is carpeted---nice truck by the way---looks like it's in mint condition!! well loved lol


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Great idea! I've got to get one of these.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

amyk said:


> umm----where were you parked when you took those pics?? tell me your garage is carpeted---nice truck by the way---looks like it's in mint condition!! well loved lol


Yup, in my garage.







I've been laying carpet in the garage for years now. We love it that way. Alot more comfortable and less noticable dust. I keep an older vacuum cleaner out there just for the garage. Nothing but the best for our vehicles!







Thanks for the compliment on my truck. Yes, it is well loved and still going strong at 133,000 miles.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Herbicidal said:


> Yup, in my garage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess that is fine for someone living in California (not a lot of rain) but around here that would really be bad. Can't even imagine how much mold and other crap would grow in that carpet from the constant water (via rain and some snow) coming off the car/truck.

I do however have a nice long hose I attach to vacuum system and I can then vacuum the garage floor. Not as nice as carpet, but it is the best I can do.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Guess that is fine for someone living in California (not a lot of rain) but around here that would really be bad. Can't even imagine how much mold and other crap would grow in that carpet from the constant water (via rain and some snow) coming off the car/truck.
> 
> I do however have a nice long hose I attach to vacuum system and I can then vacuum the garage floor. Not as nice as carpet, but it is the best I can do.


You've got a point there. We're in a stage 2 alert for water conservation right now, so yes, it's very dry here. Even in the winter it's not that bad with water on the carpet from the vehicles. It dries fairly quickly.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Herbicidal said:


> Guess that is fine for someone living in California (not a lot of rain) but around here that would really be bad. Can't even imagine how much mold and other crap would grow in that carpet from the constant water (via rain and some snow) coming off the car/truck.
> 
> I do however have a nice long hose I attach to vacuum system and I can then vacuum the garage floor. Not as nice as carpet, but it is the best I can do.


You've got a point there. We're in a stage 2 alert for water conservation right now, so yes, it's very dry here. Even in the winter it's not that bad with water on the carpet from the vehicles. It dries fairly quickly.
[/quote]
What about 50 lbs of slush that falls out of your wheel wells every time you park in the garage for 4 months each winter in Michigan?!?!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

amyk said:


> umm----where were you parked when you took those pics??* tell me your garage is carpeted*---nice truck by the way---looks like it's in mint condition!! well loved lol


Isn't your's?








Oh - - sorry - - no Tundra ...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> umm----where were you parked when you took those pics??* tell me your garage is carpeted*---nice truck by the way---looks like it's in mint condition!! well loved lol


Isn't your's?








Oh - - sorry - - no Tundra ...
[/quote]
Well, you know some trucks are built to get dirty.









(Ok, ok, I know I shouldn't have started THAT war again...







)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> umm----where were you parked when you took those pics??* tell me your garage is carpeted*---nice truck by the way---looks like it's in mint condition!! well loved lol


Isn't your's?








Oh - - sorry - - no Tundra ...
[/quote]
Well, you know some trucks are built to get dirty.









(Ok, ok, I know I shouldn't have started THAT war again...







)
[/quote]

Mine LIVES outside !!!

Of course, they don't have dirt in CA, do they? Wasn't it outlawed?


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

wolfwood said:


> Of course, they don't have dirt in CA, do they? Wasn't it outlawed?


Not that I'm aware of! I even manage to find it from time to time. Here's a pic from last weekend up in the Sierra Nevada mountains with a summer storm brewing in the background. My new 'old man' step received a dirt bath as part of its initiation.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Herbicidal said:


> Of course, they don't have dirt in CA, do they? Wasn't it outlawed?


Not that I'm aware of! I even manage to find it from time to time. Here's a pic from last weekend up in the Sierra Nevada mountains with a summer storm brewing in the background. My new 'old man' step received a dirt bath as part of its initiation.








[/quote]
Now THAT looks like fun!


----------

